# Pregnancy testing



## SisterSue (May 27, 2002)

Hi Peter. Many happy returns !! Just curious on this one and wonder if you could clarify?
I've had a 5 day blastocyst transfer and have been told to have a blood test 10 days post transfer (which is tomorrow) but not to do a home test as the test won't be sensitive enough. Is this correct? I guess it is but I'm desperate to do a home test.
Thanks
Sue


----------



## SisterSue (May 27, 2002)

Peter...have answered my own question I think !!I was very naughty and after I'd had my blood test did a home test and its faint but positive..so am just waiting confirmation from the blood results. Hope you had a great day yesterday and got lots of lovely presents!
SisterSue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sue,

The urine test is OK on day 15 and picks up pregnancy reasobaly well. A blood test is more expensive but definitive.

Good luck!

Peter



SisterSue said:


> Hi Peter. Many happy returns !! Just curious on this one and wonder if you could clarify?
> I've had a 5 day blastocyst transfer and have been told to have a blood test 10 days post transfer (which is tomorrow) but not to do a home test as the test won't be sensitive enough. Is this correct? I guess it is but I'm desperate to do a home test.
> Thanks
> Sue


----------

